# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Et en plus il pleut...

## La Rédaction

Chers lecteurs, il va falloir être forts. Même si l'émotion me submerge et fait trembler mes mains, je me dois de vous informer, parce que c'est aussi ça le journalisme total. 

D'après nos sources... il... il semblerait que Jade -killer smile- Raymond, la responsable d'Assasin's Creed chez Ubisoft, sorte avec Phil Harrison, un minable petit cadre de chez Sony...

Toute la rédaction se joint à vous dans votre douleur.

Voir la news (2 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Mars2

Naonnnnn  ::ninja::

----------


## sissi

Perso je la trouve quelconque.Mais j'ai des gouts de chiottes..

----------


## YouPee

Et bhen... on va dire que pour la seule news de la journée elle valait vraiment le coup d'attendre hein... pfffff keske je me sens envahit de savoir et de culture. Ca c de la news !!! Enfin bon respect to him parce kelle est vraiment pas mal comparé a lui... mais ne vous inkiété pas je sais bien qu'il n'y pas que le physique dans la vie  ::):

----------


## Elfe_eralgan

Quand on vous dit que SONY c'est le diable !

----------


## Madval

Ho putain le vilain !!!

----------


## yeager

C'est plus canard plus ce site mais canard Voici ...

----------


## ZéCarlos

En même temps, j'ai aucune chance de la croiser à la supérette près de chez moi, alors je m'en tamponne.
C'est sûr que vous qui vous faisiez des flims à chaque voyage de presse, ça doit vous faire mal au derrière :mrgreen:

----------


## fratus

> Chers lecteurs, il va falloir être forts. Même si l'émotion me submerge et fait trembler mes mains, je me dois de vous informer, parce que c'est aussi ça le journalisme total. 
> D'après nos sources... il... il semblerait que Jade -killer smile- Raymond, la responsable d'Assasin Creed chez EA, sorte avec Phil Harrison, un minable petit cadre de chez Sony...
> Toute la rédaction se joint à vous dans votre douleur.



vous savez à 200 000$ par an de salaire net, Phil n'est pas si moche... La responsable sait faire ce qu'il faut pour que ça le fasse.

et surtout, Phil est le meilleur joueur au monde de prince of persia... ceci explique cela.

----------


## chenoir

Tiens c'est bizarre, je l'aurais plutot vu trainer ses (jolies) guêtres chez Ubisoft la jade, pas chez EA. M'aurait on trompé?

----------


## Akodo

Et y a toujours des frustrés de la newz hein   ::rolleyes::  
On est là pour déconner, de l'humour merde ! ^^

----------


## Nelfe

Mes chances viennent de s'effondrer  ::P: leure:

----------


## Boolay

M'en fous, j'aime pas les filles.

D'ailleurs, les beaux gosses du jeu video, y sont où, hein ?

----------


## lanef300

DTC?

----------


## JeyG

Salaud  ::ninja::

----------


## Narushima

Elle est complètement quelconque cette meuf. Et j'ai du goût.
Et puis chez moi il fait beau. Trop beau même. Trop de soleil, ça fait mal à la tête.

----------


## George Sable

> D'ailleurs, les beaux gosses du jeu video, y sont où, hein ?


Bah y'a Gabe Newell quand même  ::):

----------


## Next

Dire que c'est grace à moi qu'elle a un sourire aussi large et des dents si blanches...  ::ninja::  

Bon ok c'est de mauvais gout desolé.  ::unsure::

----------


## Madval

> Dire que c'est grace à moi qu'elle a un sourire aussi large et des dents si blanches...  
> 
> Bon ok c'est de mauvais gout desolé.


Ah ah ah excellent c'est ce que j'allais dire

----------


## francou008

> Dire que c'est grace à moi qu'elle a un sourire aussi large et des dents si blanches...  
> 
> Bon ok c'est de mauvais gout desolé.


De la part de quelqu'un qui trouve Nelly Furtado à son gout, on en attendait pas moins.

----------


## Next

> De la part de quelqu'un qui trouve Nelly Furtado à son gout, on en attendait pas moins.


J'ais jamais dis que Nelly Furtado etait à mon gout au contraire.  ::wacko::

----------


## MrGruik

Mon Dieu, Jade avec Lex Luthor !   ::ninja::

----------


## Boolay

> Bah y'a Gabe Newell quand même  
> 
> (image de tout moche)


Sans façon, spa mon genre  ::unsure::

----------


## K-za

Salut,

moi ce genre de news ça me désespère.  ::unsure::  
Ça me rappelle un peu trop que c'est l'été, et qu' à part les effets d'annonce de l'E3, l'actualité du jeux sur PC est morte pour deux mois...
Vivement la sortie de Bioshock.

Au fait à l'E3, est-ce que notre vieil ami Oleg Maddox était là pour parler de Battle of Britain?

----------


## Next

J'aimerais bien une photo du couple dans CPC.

Une rubrique mondaine voila une super idée pour augmenter les ventes du mag.  :^_^:

----------


## NitroG42

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON.
Maintenant faudra faire avec un fantasme à 3 :-/

----------


## bibouse

> Mon Dieu, Jade avec Lex Luthor !


J'allais le dire   ::happy2::   ::happy2::

----------


## lanef300

C'est quoi le problème avec Nelly? 
Non parce que j'aime bien Nelly moi...
sauf que Nelly, bye bye...Jade bye bye...Ma miss byebye...
Ptain c'est pas ma journée!

----------


## rmp

Monde de merde !

----------


## Taï Lolo

Ouais, ouais, il parait aussi que Peter Moore (MS) sort avec Perrin Kaplan (Nintendo). 
source : les photos-garanties-100%-authentiques sur NeoGAF.  ::ninja::

----------


## Next

Bah Nelly perso je la touve moche et j'aime pas sa musique, mais ca n'engage que moi.  ::ninja::  

Dans le style "fille jolie, musique de merde" je prefere encore Leslie.  ::wacko::  

Voila pour la parenthese, on peut se reconcentrer sur Jade  ::blink::

----------


## Dimatrius

> M'en fous, j'aime pas les filles.
> 
> D'ailleurs, les beaux gosses du jeu video, y sont où, hein ?


Pareille yen a mart des nanas en mini shortie au ra de la foufoune, et des capsule de soda en guise de soutif   :<_<:  

On veu des Monsieurs de vrai des pure

et pas de  Nelly Furtado   ::unsure::

----------


## Next

Pleurez pas, vous en trouverez une autre



:remuelecouteaudanslaplaie:

----------


## Orion

Ah ben là d'un coup je trouve qu'il a vachement moins d'intéret assassin's creed...


Spoiler Alert! 


En plus mon dieu, quelle bouche à (fumer des) pipes

  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Guybrush_SF

> Mon Dieu, Jade avec Lex Luthor !


'tain ouais carrément !!!

----------


## vectra

Je sais pas pourquoi, mais les revues des béta d'AC risquent tout à coup de devenir nettement moins indulgentes.
J'en connais qu'ont une (botte de) paille en travers de la gorge   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Next

Une petite derniere pour la route?







Dis donc c'est dur d'obtenir des photos d'elle.

----------


## Sekkyumu

> 


Putain elle est mieux comme ça !  ::w00t::   ::wub::

----------


## zekinder

[troll inside]Tout ça pour vendre des PS3... ils savent plus quoi inventer au département marketing de Sony...[/troll inside]

Edit : raaahh arrêtez avec les photos, c'est dur pour mon coeur de célbataire..

----------


## Skiant

_"Jade -Killer Smile- Raymond"_

J'ai failli pulvériser une bonne gorgée de flotte sur mon clavier en lisant ça, c'est déconay! 





Comment elle est top moumoute sur cette photo!
 ::wub:: 


PS : abusay le montage Japaleno  :P

----------


## mr100000

Il semblerait qu'elle fasse ombrage au menton de jennifer anniston, non ?
Conférence E3 juillet 2007 : HEY ! Sure you are wondering : "How does she do that ? She keeps smiling while talking for minutes and saying nothing   ::huh::   Hi Hi Hi ! And yeah during all that time, she's laughing too !"  Her name is jade raymond !
Sacrée tête à claques la Raymond !   ::(:

----------


## Orion

> Brrrrr....


Tiens, jade met du vernis à ongle sur les orteils  ::blink::

----------


## epolas

Jveux pas faire la fine bouche hein, mais elle a quoi de si spécial la miss la? Elle bosse dans les jeuxvideo? ça booste ses phéromones? ça la rend plus accessible que Nelly Furtado? 
Jpense pas... 
Tain, z'en avez pas marre de nous faire passer pour une bande de geek en manque? 
Elle est mimi certainement, mais pas à ce point. 

Avant on vendait des chansons en mettant en avant le corps des chanteuses, maintenant on va vendre des jv parce que la productrice emoustille les geeks... remarque, ils auraient tort de s'en priver, si ça marche... 

Et pis chui pas aigri d'abord, et pis j'aime bien la zic de nelly furtado, na !

----------


## Skiant

> Jveux pas faire la fine bouche hein, mais elle a quoi de si spécial la miss la?


Elle est beaunne.   ::w00t::  

Et pis j'suis un geek en manque si j'veux.   ::ninja::

----------


## Chmoc

> Chers lecteurs, bla bla. Même si l'émotion bla bla bla. D'après nos sources... il... bla bla bla bla bla... Toute la rédaction bla bla douleur.


  ::zzz::

----------


## Gunzen-R

Autant elle se taperait Rayman, ou Samuel Pêcheur ca irait, mais un gars de Sony =/

----------


## Nathanad

ok on va vous dire la veriter.

Elle porte une peruque, elle a un dentier, elle a repris 20 kg depuis 3 semaines, entre ses doigts de pieds elle fait pousser des champignons et en plus elle a joue à la PS3.... alors toujours amoureux ????  ::blink::

----------


## Gunzen-R

Ségolène Royal ?

----------


## Snowman

> Perso je la trouve quelconque.Mais j'ai des gouts de chiottes..


Non elle est belle même si elle m'en colle pas une demi molle quand je la vois   ::mellow::  

Oui c'est une manière très poétique de dire qu'en fait cette fille ne me fait rien   ::mellow::  

Je vous rassure je suis normal (enfin je crois   ::ninja::  )

----------


## DocTarace

Ca va calmez vous les geeks, elle fait caca comme tout le monde dans les toilettes. Imaginez la un peu, un jour où elle aurait la diarhée, genre vous êtes à côté vous entendez le fluide ruisseler pendant que les émanations de méthane vous prennent au nez.

----------


## Snowman

> Ca va calmez vous les geeks, elle fait caca comme tout le monde dans les toilettes. Imaginez la un peu, un jour où elle aurait la diarhée, genre vous êtes à côté vous entendez le fluide ruisseler pendant que les émanations de méthane vous prennent au nez.


Niveau poésie et finesse tu m'as battu à plate couture, bravo   ::ninja::

----------


## Elfe_eralgan

> Ca va calmez vous les geeks, elle fait caca comme tout le monde dans les toilettes. Imaginez la un peu, un jour où elle aurait la diarhée, genre vous êtes à côté vous entendez le fluide ruisseler pendant que les émanations de méthane vous prennent au nez.


Oui ! Mais le methane de Jade c'est autre chose qu'un methane de bas étage   ::w00t::  

Le caca de Jade aussi !

----------


## lOOb

> Autant elle se taperait Rayman


Elle pourrait se taper le mec avec les jambes en plastique   ::ninja::  .

----------


## Nathanad

> Oui ! Mais le methane de Jade c'est autre chose qu'un methane de bas étage   
> 
> Le caca de Jade aussi !


et le methane de maité.....?   ::w00t::  comme dirait JP coffe "c'est pas de la merde mais du bon methane fait avec amour"

----------


## sissi

Je vous aurais bien mis le lien de la derniere vidéo de benny benassi non censuré,mais bon,déja que sur Jade,y'en a qui emettent quelques gouttes dans leurs calbut ,alors la,ca va etre une surdité immédiate...  ::XD::

----------


## Elidjah

Moi je dis que pour se payer un mec aussi "beau", faut qu'il y ait anguille sous roche. C'est vrai, on l'a vue qu'en photo, peut-être que Jade à une démarche à la con (comme Ici) ou qu'elle refoule du goulot.

Ou pas.

----------


## vectra

> Tain, z'en avez pas marre de nous faire passer pour une bande de geek en manque? 
> Elle est mimi certainement, mais pas à ce point.


Fais pas ton malin, on est (hélas) très nombreux dans ce cas-là.
Désolé, mais un amphi d'info, et un amphi de lettres, c'est pas pareil. On a moins de filles qu'à l'armée, je te ferais remarquer...

----------


## Toxic

> Moi je dis que pour se payer un mec aussi "beau", faut qu'il y ait anguille sous roche. C'est vrai, on l'a vue qu'en photo, peut-être que Jade à une démarche à la con (comme Ici) ou qu'elle refoule du goulot.


En tout cas depuis la présentation de Assassin's Creed, on sait déjà que :

-elle porte une robe avec un jean dessous, le look trop moche, pourquoi pas des leggings aussi ?
-elle ricane comme une ado demeurée à la moindre occasion
-quand elle gaffe, elle glousse comme une connasse

Et tout ça franchement, ça démotive quand même bien.

----------


## Spanker

Azy ya des gens qui mettent Nelly Furtado et musique dans la même phrase ... (je condamne)

sinon ouais elle correspond au canon actuel de la beauté chez la femme.
lui correspond a rien...

monde de merde !

----------


## TimeBomb

Il faut voir le bien dans le mal... Vu la tête de ce gars, tout geek a ses chances...   ::happy2::  love....

----------


## Skiant

> En tout cas depuis la présentation de Assassin's Creed, on sait déjà que :
> 
> -elle porte une robe avec un jean dessous, le look trop moche, pourquoi pas des leggings aussi ?
> -elle ricane comme une ado demeurée à la moindre occasion
> -quand elle gaffe, elle glousse comme une connasse
> 
> Et tout ça franchement, ça démotive quand même bien.


T'es fou, le style greluche niaise c'est super charmant!   ::rolleyes::  

N'empêche, pour être sérieux deux minutes, moi j'suis quand même bien content de voir un peu de douceur dans ce monde de féculents. Moi je vote pour plus de Jade Raymond dans le JV.   :;):

----------


## O.Boulon

Jade Raymond = Roberta Williams post appareil dentaire.

----------


## kenny

Pas une bonne nouvelle pour eux en tous les cas, je pense qu'il ya maintenant de lourdes menaces qui pèsent sur la vie de son mec...
J'imagine les titres dans un mois : "Phil Harrison hospitalisé apres avoir rechapé de justesse a une agression d'un regroupement d'informaticiens obèses qui l'on sauvagement matraqué a l'aide de nunchuks wii"

----------


## M0rb

Comment ils ont intérêt à garder la Jade officiellement célibataire chez Ubi !

----------


## Zepolak

Ouais, moi aussi j'ai plein d'histoires de fesses sur les jeux vidéos... !!!!

 :^_^:   ::rolleyes::  

Jouer avec 4 couples à Guild Wars doit me monter au cerveau, scusez...   ::mellow::

----------


## Elidjah

> Jade Raymond = Roberta Williams post appareil dentaire.


Pas de mal de Roberta stp où je t'envoie "Ken" le souriant

----------


## O.Boulon

M'en fous j'habite en haut d'une côte.

Il roulera en bas avec sa jolie bedaine.

----------


## Reguen

> Pas une bonne nouvelle pour eux en tous les cas, je pense qu'il ya maintenant de lourdes menaces qui pèsent sur la vie de son mec...
> J'imagine les titres dans un mois : "Phil Harrison hospitalisé apres avoir rechapé de justesse a une agression d'un regroupement d'informaticiens obèses qui l'on sauvagement matraqué a l'aide de nunchuks wii"


Avec des MX 1000 s'il-te-plait, le geek a sa dignité :mrgreen: 

Sinon euh, c'est très people mais j'étais mort de rire (et el suit toujours) en la lisant, donc bonne news !

Nan elle est mignonne (vive Toshop tiens, ça rend moins sur els vidéos d'AC) mais bon, on devrait interdire les hormones et phéromones un jour... On lui trouvera peut-être plus de professionnalisme dans sa méthode marketing  ::): 

Les vieilles techniques sont les meilleures  :<_<:

----------


## Guts

Une fois de plus la pragmatique laideur de la logique féminine assène un grand coup de genou dans les valseuses du romantisme...

Toutes des greluches vénales je vous dis   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Juniadkhan

Des geeks lisent ce journal et c'est un scandale, mais ce n'est plus à prouver... 
En revanche, et moralité d'un tel foin autour d'une telle news ...
Georges Sable est démasqué... 
c'est un GEEK !!! 
damnation ...   :<_<:  

Bon je suis nouveau ici : un salut à ceux qui liront ça...

----------


## fuful

Punaise, 69 réponse à ce post, vous ne pensez donc qu'a ca ?
Bon, du coup ca fait 70, ca marche plus mon truc :/

----------


## lapinos

maintenant je comprends pourquoi la charette de paille remue même pas quand elle saute dedans: c'est un mauvais coup...

----------


## Skiant

> c'est un GEEK !!!


Et tu viens de prouver que tu en étais un au moins autant que n'importe quel quidam postant sur ce forum.
Alors, heureux?   ::lol::

----------


## Mars2

Que la vie est dure  ::ninja::

----------


## Skiant

> Que la vie est dure



_Monde de merde.©_

----------


## Creak

Assassin's Creed c'est de Ubisoft, triple buse!

----------


## Cyril

De toute façon, elle va le jeter quand la PS3 sera définitivement enterré par la 360

J'vais engager hitman ou Sam Fisher pour s'occuper de ça....

----------


## tarbanrael

sur Jade pas trop grand chose a dire, sinon qu'on sent bien que ce sont les vacances, qu'il pleut dehors et que du coup les minijupes ne fleurissent pas autant que les annees precedentes, sinon tout le monde s'en foutrait de ce topic.

Sinon, il pleut! Toujours et encore. Hier a Shannon/Irlande, on a eu la joie d'avoir un orage comme il faut (c'est assez rare en Irlande les orages avec eclair et tonnerre pour les ignares) et on a aussi eu droit a de la grele, ce qui est quand meme une premiere pour un mois de juillet... Le global warming ne passe pas trop par chez nous, on dirait  ::unsure::

----------


## Poupoupidou

Arg. Terreur. Désespoir. Stoppez les rotatives. Bloquez les issues...




> il... il semblerait que Jade -killer smile- Raymond, la responsable d'Assasin Creed chez EA, sorte avec Phil Harrison, un minable petit cadre de chez Sony... Toute la rédaction se joint à vous dans votre douleur.


... Assassin's Creed est passez chez EA. Horrible.

----------


## Skiant

T'façons, qu'elle soit chez EA ou Ubi, osef, tout ce qui compte c'est qu'elle EST MAQUAY AVEC LAYX LUTHOR §§§

----------


## Guest62019

> sur Jade pas trop grand chose a dire, sinon qu'on sent bien que ce sont les vacances, qu'il pleut dehors et que du coup les minijupes ne fleurissent pas autant que les annees precedentes, sinon tout le monde s'en foutrait de ce topic.
> 
> Sinon, il pleut! Toujours et encore. Hier a Shannon/Irlande, on a eu la joie d'avoir un orage comme il faut (c'est assez rare en Irlande les orages avec eclair et tonnerre pour les ignares) et on a aussi eu droit a de la grele, ce qui est quand meme une premiere pour un mois de juillet... Le global warming ne passe pas trop par chez nous, on dirait



:mode jesaytout:

En fait le global warning est en train de détraquer le gulf stream qui nous apportait le beau temps pendant l'été. Bref il meule et il flotte.

:mode jesayrien:

----------


## Maninzecity

Ouais enfin elle est surtout là pour exciter les pauvres journalistes qui ont pas de meuf et pas de thunes. Pacequ'elle tu l'entends parler tu sais qu'elle est pas là pour appronfondir le sujet
Phil Harrison avant il avait pas de meuf, mais maintenant il a de la thune

----------


## Phatcobra

> tout ce qui compte c'est qu'elle EST MAQUAY AVEC LAYX LUTHOR §§§



rassurez vous les boys, elle passe régulièrement des soirées avec moi.
Son lex a des problemes, genre " c'est pas moi, c'est la kryptonite".....  ::lol::  

Je suis pas drôle ?? Ok, je sors ...  ::|:

----------


## Skiant

> Ouais enfin elle est surtout là pour exciter les pauvres journalistes qui ont pas de meuf et pas de thunes. Pacequ'elle tu l'entends parler tu sais qu'elle est pas là pour appronfondir le sujet


  ::blink::  


Ban ban ban!

----------


## superlapin62

> Autant elle se taperait Rayman, ou Samuel Pêcheur ca irait, mais un gars de Sony =/


Pour Rayman si le reste est comme les autres membres.... ca va pas le faire.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

Moi je dis fayke...

Elle a beau être québecoise, avoir un rire d'ado demeurée (pléonasme), et des goûts de chiotte en fringues,
non, ça, soyons raisonnables, ce n'est pas possibeulh :

----------


## George Sable

> Arg. Terreur. Désespoir. Stoppez les rotatives. Bloquez les issues...
> ... Assassin's Creed est passez chez EA. Horrible.


Désolé, c'est l'émotion  ::sad::

----------


## pickles

et pourquoi pas kojak tant qu'on y est !
FAKE !

et sinon : Oh drame, Oh desespoir !    ::sad::

----------


## superlapin62

> Désolé, c'est l'émotion


Pas d'excuse, pas de pitié, on est pro ou on meurt au bucher !

----------


## Crashy

je sais pas si quelqu'un a relevé mais:



> a responsable d'Assasin Creed chez *EA*,


Journalisme total qui se plante, pas folichon tout ca.


EDIT: ah merde, si  :<_<:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Suis-je le seul à trouver son sourire ultra caricatural?

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

[choc]


Pourquoi tant de haiiiiineuuuuuuhh ??!!!!
Pourquoi le monde est-il si cruel ??!!   ::unsure::  

Vous croyez que pour l'avoir il a utilisé la même stratégie marketing que pour faire vendre des PS3 ?   ::ninja::

----------


## Madval

> Ca va calmez vous les geeks, elle fait caca comme tout le monde dans les toilettes. Imaginez la un peu, un jour où elle aurait la diarhée, genre vous êtes à côté vous entendez le fluide ruisseler pendant que les émanations de méthane vous prennent au nez.


Ah ah ah de mieux en mieux !!! M o r t e l !!!
Alors ça j'avais jamais lu encore !

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Alors ça j'avais jamais lu encore !


Doc Tarace, t'as vraiment la méga classe américaine.   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Skiant

> *Censuré pour cause de nullité*


Comme quoi y'en a vraiment qui s'imaginent vraiment qu'on fantasme sur Jade Raymond dans nos lits le soir. Jayjay!  ::happy2::  

Héoh, les mecs, arrêtez, hein, on déconne, au cas où vous auriez pas compris. Perso je la trouve mignonne, _so what?_ J'en rêve pas la nuit, et j'en ai pas non plus le zizi tout raide dès qu'on parle d'elle où dès qu'on voit son large sourire plein de dents ultra brights, et pourtant j'suis tellement geek que j'regarde dans ForecastFox si la température extérieure est assez élevée que pour que j'ouvre la fenêtre. J'ai pas pour autant la bave aux lèvres dès que je vois une nana, et j'suis sûr qu'en société je passe plus inaperçu que toi et ton humour caca pipi.   :B): 




@Kahn, non, fait pas comme si t'était le seul, tout le monde le sait qu'elle a un sourire aussi béat. Tout le monde le sait, qu'elle glousse comme une ado. Mais recentrez le débat, nom de nom! On parle de sa relation avec Lex Luthor, quoi, merde! C'est autrement plus important que la taille de sa bouche!

----------


## superlapin62

C'est tout ce qu'a trouvé SONY pour gagner des exclus ? ^^

----------


## NitroG42

Jusqu'a maintenant Assassin Creed sort bien sur tout les supports non ?  ::): 




> Une fois de plus la pragmatique laideur de la logique féminine assène un grand coup de genou dans les valseuses du romantisme...
> 
> Toutes des greluches vénales je vous dis


En même temps je préfére qu'une jolie fille sorte avec quelqu'un de moche, mais gentil, plutot qu'un gros connard qui veut sodomiser tout le monde (et c'est dire si j'en connait    :<_<:  ).

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> En même temps je préfére qu'une jolie fille sorte avec quelqu'un de moche, mais gentil, plutot qu'un gros connard qui veut sodomiser tout le monde (et c'est dire si j'en connait    ).


Ça fait mal ?   ::mellow::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Un domaine de plus qui tombe dans le gala-voici-parismatch   ::sad::  nooooooooonnnnn

----------


## Skiant

> En même temps je préfére qu'une jolie fille sorte avec quelqu'un de moche, mais gentil, plutot qu'un gros connard qui veut sodomiser tout le monde (et c'est dire si j'en connait    ).


Pluzun. Moi j'suis beau gosse et gentil. 
Mesdames, affaire à saisir, envoyez lettre de motivation, CV et photos. 

Sous plusieurs angles et photoshopless, j'aime pas les mauvaises surprises.

----------


## Next

Je ne suis pas un geek, je suis un octet libre...

Non mais quand 100 messages pour ca faut le faire...   ::XD::  

Je dis ca en meme temp j'ais apporté ma pierre à l'edifice.  ::ninja::

----------


## Skiant

> Je ne suis pas un geek, je suis un octet libre...
> 
> Non mais quand 100 messages pour ca faut le faire...   
> 
> Je dis ca en meme temp j'ais apporté ma pierre à l'edifice.


Moi je table sur 10 pages avant le week-end.

Ou alors un lock tellemnt ça dérape.   ::ninja::

----------


## Next

> Moi je table sur 10 pages avant le week-end.
> 
> Ou alors un lock tellemnt ça dérape.


Sur le foutre?  ::ninja::

----------


## elciosss

> Perso je la trouve quelconque.Mais j'ai des gouts de chiottes..


On a vu ton avatar . . .   ::ninja::

----------


## darkhen_rhal

Noooooooon ! une  jolies m'selle de plus qui s'en va rejoindre le banc des "non disponibles"... mais que va t'il donc nous rester ?!   ::|:

----------


## ledouilleur

Franchement ... qu'est ce qu'on s'en tappe ?   ::blink::

----------


## Gynsu2000

> Maintenant faudra faire avec un fantasme à 3 :-/


Et béh, ils vous en faut pas beaucoup pour fantasmer (ok elle est mignonne, mais y a pas de quoi en faire un plat, des filles comme ça on en croise tous les jours dans la rues).

----------


## Skiant

> Et béh, ils vous en faut pas beaucoup pour fantasmer (ok elle est mignonne, mais y a pas de quoi en faire un plat, des filles comme ça on en croise tous les jours dans la rues).


H u m o u r .

_You know what i mean?_

----------


## Hiruma

> Et béh, ils vous en faut pas beaucoup pour fantasmer (ok elle est mignonne, mais y a pas de quoi en faire un plat, des filles comme ça on en croise tous les jours dans la rues).


vous savez, les fantasmes c'est totalement subjectif...
beaucoup de gens trouve clara morganne top moumoutte alors que je la trouve commune...
chacun ses goûts quoi...

par contre je veux bien que tu me dises par ou tu passes parce que dans les rues que j'emprunte, je croise pas beaucoup de meuf style Jade Raymond...  ::ninja::

----------


## sebnec

M'enfin, elle est bien gentille cette news mais elle ne pose pas les questions essentielles:

1) Les québécoises sont elles majoritairement vag...les ou cli...diennes?

2) Miyamoto accepterait-il une relation contre-nature avec des millions de fans à travers le monde? 

3) Si oui, est-ce que David Jaffe lui a déjà mis le grappin dessus (et dedans)?

----------


## Skiant

> par contre je veux bien que tu me dises par ou tu passes parce que dans les rues que j'emprunte, je croise pas beaucoup de meuf style Jade Raymond...


Namur, Belgique, par beau temps, rues principales (fortement commerçantes)  ::wub:: 
Rien que pour ça, j'ai envie de rester étudiant dans cette jolie petite ville...

A chaque retour des beaux jours c'est un plaisir sans cesse renouvelé.

----------


## Hiruma

> Namur, Belgique, par beau temps, rues principales (fortement commerçantes) 
> Rien que pour ça, j'ai envie de rester étudiant dans cette jolie petite ville...
> 
> A chaque retour des beaux jours c'est un plaisir sans cesse renouvelé.


bah punaise...
bon, en même temps j'ai trouvé ma moitié mais merde quoi...

hey les célibataires, allez en belgique !

----------


## Mars2

> bah punaise...
> bon, en même temps j'ai trouvé ma moitié mais merde quoi...
> 
> hey les célibataires, allez en belgique !


C'est pas parceque on est au regime, qu'on a pas le droit d'aller dans une boulangerie...  ::ninja::

----------


## Hiruma

> C'est pas parceque on est au regime, qu'on a pas le droit d'aller dans une boulangerie...


euh, je me prive pas pour autant :D
mais ce que je voulais dire c'est que j'ai plus à chercher  ::):

----------


## Skiant

> hey les célibataires, allez en belgique !


Teu teu teu. Pas tant que j'ai pas trouvé ma moitié à moi.
J'aime pas la concurrence, et je mords. 
Fort.


Quoique en fait... Oui, okay, tous les célibataires filent en Belgique, et moi je m'expatrie en France. A moi les françaises!   ::w00t::

----------


## Hiruma

> Teu teu teu. Pas tant que j'ai pas trouvé ma moitié à moi.
> J'aime pas la concurrence, et je mords. 
> Fort.
> Quoique en fait... Oui, okay, tous les célibataires filent en Belgique, et moi je m'expatrie en France. A moi les françaises!


Mais si tous les célibataires filent en belgique, tu te retrouves seul célibataire de france non ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Skiant

> Mais si tous les célibataires filent en belgique, tu te retrouves seul célibataire de france non ?


Ben oui, ainsi toutEs les célibatairEs n'auront qu'un candidat possible : Moi.
Et donc je fais un tri selectif, et je prendrai la plus intelligente et la plus mignonne des chixxxors.
(Faut qu'elle baise bien aussi.)

----------


## Hiruma

> Ben oui, ainsi toutEs les célibatairEs n'auront qu'un candidat possible : Moi.
> Et donc je fais un tri selectif, et je prendrai la plus intelligente et la plus mignonne des chixxxors.
> (Faut qu'elle baise bien aussi.)


t'as pas précisé le sexe ça marche pô  ::ninja:: 


bon, revenons sur Jade...
Fake ou pas ? d'ailleurs kikicé qui a balancé cette info ?

Par contre je confirme, elle a un sacré sourire cette gonzesse...
elle me ferait presque acheter une bobox pour jouer à AC  ::):

----------


## Skiant

> Fake ou pas ? d'ailleurs kikicé qui a balancé cette info ?
> 
> Par contre je confirme, elle a un sacré sourire cette gonzesse...
> elle me ferait presque acheter une bobox pour jouer à AC


Moi j'ai décidé, j'me prends une 360. Pas que pour le sourire à se faire bouffer de Jade, mais pour pouvoir jouer avec les FD sans les canards qui braillent à côté.   :B):  
J'ai déjà commencé le recrutement pour ma moitié, ouais.    ::lol::

----------


## lincruste

> t'as pas précisé le sexe ça marche pô 
> bon, revenons sur Jade...
> Fake ou pas ? d'ailleurs kikicé qui a balancé cette info ?
> 
> Par contre je confirme, elle a un sacré sourire cette gonzesse...
> elle me ferait presque acheter une bobox pour jouer à AC


La dernière fois que j'ai posté un truc sur elle, je me suis fait modérer la gueule. Faut dire que j'avais mis un lien vers des photos de concurrentes moins pudiques. Parce qu'une codeuse prognathe, ça a beau changer l'ordinaire des joueurs, ça reste très très soft comme excitation.

----------


## Skiant

> La dernière fois que j'ai posté un truc sur elle, je me suis fait modérer la gueule. Faut dire que j'avais mis un lien vers des photos de concurrentes moins pudiques. Parce qu'une codeuse prognathe, ça a beau changer l'ordinaire des joueurs, ça reste très très soft comme excitation.


En même temps y'a une nuance entre raconter des conneries débiles et salaces au sujet d'une nana, et poster des photos de faysses.

Ce me semble, du moins.

----------


## Hiruma

> En même temps y'a une nuance entre raconter des conneries débiles et salaces au sujet d'une nana, et poster des photos de faysses.
> 
> Ce me semble, du moins.


Puis les photo de Jade sont plutot classe au moins...
Une nénette à moitié à poil c'est autrement moins classe...

----------


## Gynsu2000

> par contre je veux bien que tu me dises par ou tu passes parce que dans les rues que j'emprunte, je croise pas beaucoup de meuf style Jade Raymond...


Quand je me baladais à Vienne ou maintenant dans le centre de Toulouse, je tombe sur des jolies filles. Pas vous?

----------


## Hiruma

> La news est drôle? Errrr .....
> 
> Quand je me baladais à Vienne ou maintenant dans le centre de Toulouse, je tombe sur des jolies filles. Pas vous?


punaise pour moi dans la capitale, ca court pas les rues...
bon en même temps, il fait un temps de merde  ::|:

----------


## Skiant

> La news est drôle? Errrr .....


Prise seule, peut-être pas. Mais quand tu vois le foin pas possible que fait chaque news dans laquelle on place le mot "Jade", et qu'à chaque fois on en revient à parler de Killer Smile, moi je trouve ça très fun de voir une news comme celle là. Histoire de contexte, donc.

Et puis un rien me fait marrer, c'est encore la meilleure façon de pas finir en vieux con aigri.   ::lol::

----------


## vectra

> punaise pour moi dans la capitale, ca court pas les rues...
> bon en même temps, il fait un temps de merde


Oh, ben moi j'en vois quand-même, mais c'est elles qui courent dans la rue à mon approche   :<_<:

----------


## Skiant

> Oh, ben moi j'en vois quand-même, mais c'est elles qui courent dans la rue à mon approche



Tu manques de Mojo!   ::w00t::

----------


## Hiruma

> Oh, ben moi j'en vois quand-même, mais c'est elles qui courent dans la rue à mon approche


bon bah je dois être difficile alors  ::ninja::

----------


## Gynsu2000

> Et puis un rien me fait marrer, c'est encore la meilleure façon de pas finir en vieux con aigri.


Voilà, et c'est avec ce genre de personnes qu'on doit se endurer Bigard, Titoff ou Bosso (un humour de QUALITÉ).

----------


## Speyz0r

C'est navrant de lire les gens qui bouffent ce sous-marketing à la bécquée.

L'écouter parler et mettre ça en perspective avec le fait qu'elle soit producer, c'est un peu comme se rappeller que les Fragdolls sont supposées jouer à Counterstrike.

----------


## Skiant

> Voilà, et c'est avec ce genre de personnes qu'on doit se endurer Bigard, Titoff ou Bosso (un humour de QUALITÉ).


Nan, ça, ça me fait justement pas marrer, et pour ta gouverne, Duboscq non plus.
Mais j'empêche personne de se fendre la poire devant eux, et j'viens pas faire le casse burnes "Tu sais c'est pas marrant là, le truc qui te fait marrer, si ça te fait rire c'est vraiment que tu dois être un gros con."
J'ai grand besoin de déconne en ce moment et que tu trouves ça drôle ou pas, je m'en tamponne un peu le coquillard. Même gravement.

Même remarque au nouveau Rebel'z de la société qui LUI, ne marche pas dans le marketing.
z'êtes HS les gugusses, ici c'est saykse, ponay et déconade.

Les rageux c'est le forum au fond à droite.

----------


## Juniadkhan

C'est ce que j'appelle avoir le sens de l'humour...   ::mellow::

----------


## Mr.Gérald

Où c'est moi, ou chez les canards, ca sent de plus en plus le Geek profond ...
J'ai pas encore envoyé mon courrier de réabonnement, et finalement ... à voir ce genre de news qui parle d'une greluche sans aucun interet ... ou à quel point l'équipe s'en cogne que je reçoit mon mag en charpie ... je me demande si je vais pas plutôt embrasser la cause de joystick  ::unsure::

----------


## Chan

T'façon entre nous deux tout allait de travers : on avait une discussion basic et elle partai tout le temps en java ; mais bon c ansi.

----------


## Hiruma

> Où c'est moi, ou chez les canards, ca sent de plus en plus le Geek profond ...
> J'ai pas encore envoyé mon courrier de réabonnement, et finalement ... à voir ce genre de news qui parle d'une greluche sans aucun interet ... ou à quel point l'équipe s'en cogne que je reçoit mon mag en charpie ... je me demande si je vais pas plutôt embrasser la cause de joystick


1. La greluche est sans intérêt pour toi, mais si ça intéresse ne serait-ce qu'une personne sur le site, la news n'est pas veine...
2. que peux y faire l'équipe si ton facteur est un connard qui déchiquète ton magazine... quand bien même, c'est pas parce que l'équipe ne te tiens pas au courant qu'elle n'est pas en train de bosser sur l'affaire...

----------


## Juniadkhan

Certains feraient bien d'arrêter la viande... ça énerve la viande... surtout aux hormones...
Ou alors ils devraient se trouver une femme... moi j'dis ça ... j'dis rien...  ::ninja::

----------


## lincruste

> hu hu hu, blague d'informaticien...
> j'ai beau être dans le domaine, ca me fait quand même pas marrer...
> [...]


Arh arh arh, moi je suis client, à fond!
Cette fille, c'est pas comme toutes les meufs qui se coiffent Cobol.
Python sens de l'humour, C pas l' href érence. Hïîhîhiyyarrrh!

----------


## Hiruma

> Arh arh arh, moi je suis client, à fond!
> Cette fille, c'est pas comme toutes les meufs qui se coiffent Cobol.
> Python sens de l'humour, C pas l' href érence. Hïîhîhiyyarrrh!


ca y est, je suis dépité...
ca fait vraiment marrer des gens ça ?

----------


## oldGamer

> ca y est, je suis dépité...
> ca fait vraiment marrer des gens ça ?


Marrer non, mais sourire oui  :<_<:

----------


## Reguen

Ne vous inquiétez pas les gens, il vous en reste une autre de Jade chez Ubi  ::ninja::

----------


## lincruste

> ca y est, je suis dépité...
> ca fait vraiment marrer des gens ça ?


Sois pas dépité.
Si ça ne fait rire ne serait-ce qu'une seule personne, la blague n'est pas vaine.

----------


## Hiruma

> Sois pas dépité.
> Si ça ne fait rire ne serait-ce qu'une seule personne, la blague n'est pas vaine.


c'est pas faux  ::ninja::

----------


## Chan

> hu hu hu, blague d'informaticien...
> j'ai beau être dans le domaine, ca me fait quand même pas marrer...
> ...


Pour info, je ne suis pas programmeur (:
Pis si la "blagounette" ne plait pas, je m'en fous , j'ai tenté  :mrgreen:

----------


## Next

Par curiosité j'ais cherché des videos de la demoiselle (bientot madame peu etre, desolé) et c'est vrai qu'elle a du mal à etre credible au debut, on dirait une gamine de 18ans parfois.  ::w00t::  et avec son accent quebequois ca arrange rien.  ::ninja::  

N'empeche que les journalistes qui l'interviewent ils ont l'air + interessé par elle que par ce qu'elle dit (strop grillé)  :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Voilà, et c'est avec ce genre de personnes qu'on doit se endurer Bigard, Titoff ou Bosso (un humour de QUALITÉ).


J'aime les gens qui ont la connaissance ultime et le savoir-absolu. Fais nous partager ta science de l'humour, ça pourrait être sympa de nous indiquer le Droit Chemin.
Les gens ont leurs goûts. Ca ne te donne pas le droit de les rabaisser parce que tu ne les partages pas.


Sinon news complètement débile et inutile, donc indispensable.

----------


## Gynsu2000

> Les gens ont leurs goûts.


Oh, mais ça alors, la découverte de la journée ...
MERCI CAPITAINE EVIDENCE§§!!!!

----------


## Mr.Gérald

> 1. La greluche est sans intérêt pour toi, mais si ça intéresse ne serait-ce qu'une personne sur le site, la news n'est pas veine...
> 2. que peux y faire l'équipe si ton facteur est un connard qui déchiquète ton magazine... quand bien même, c'est pas parce que l'équipe ne te tiens pas au courant qu'elle n'est pas en train de bosser sur l'affaire...


alors, histoire de se la jouer aussi "je répond des vérités universelles" ...

1. Si une news n'interesse qu'une seule personne sur un site aussi fréquenté, je préfère encore me couper les mains et les donner en pâtures à des manchots que de continuer à m'évertuer à écrire des articles. 
Il se trouve que cette "greluche" interesse bon nombre de Geek, tant mieux pour eux, ils expriment leur joie. Si cette pisseuse ne me plait pas, pourquoi n'aurais-je pas le droit de manifester mon mécontentement.

2. Si j'ai dis cela, c'est parce que j'ai envoyé à l'équipe un mail non sans humour, avec quelques photos pour leur montrer à quel point l'usinage avait été "original".
J'avais simplement plaisanté avec eux, en leur disant que ce n'était vraiment pas grave, et cela m'avait bien fait sourire de leur manifester malgrès tout, ma joie de recevoir un canard pc même en paté. Je n'ai jamais eue le moindre signe de vie, ni même la moindre blague ou même pas un "Va te ***** ***** on s'en fout de ta vie" ... 

Voila, j'espère que cette explication te permettra de rebondir pour trouver de nouveaux arguments pour avoir "raison" de nouveau   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Oh, mais ça alors, la découverte de la journée ...
> MERCI CAPITAINE EVIDENCE§§!!!!


Parfois l'évidence échappe aux plus instruits mon grand fou.


Capitaine Evidence.

----------


## Ruzgfpegk

> Sacrée tête à claques la Raymond !


Tout le monde n'aimerait-il pas Raymond ?

----------


## Reguen

Quand elle présente un jeu, tout le monde s'émerveille sur son sourire et ne fait aucun cas de son rire qui cache juste la gêne de voir un garde léviter contre le bon vouloir de la physique. Bien sûr tout cela sur le ton de l'humour, je doute que beaucoup ici jouent aux "galettes saucisses" juste en voyant ses photos ou soient aussi enthousiastes à son égard que ce que leurs textes laissent présager.

Par contre, maintenant, on en arrive à dire "sérieusement" que c'est une greluche, "pisseuse" et autres qualificatifs valorisants ^^

Nan vraiment, j'adore ce forum :D

----------


## CoolSpy

C'est bien ce que je pensais, elle a quand même un sacré oeil de travers, perso ca me choque ! Matez l'oeil gauche par rapport à l'oeil droit, ca vous fait pas bizarre ?   ::w00t::  




Et puis les des dents de cheval avec la bouche de 10km c pas top ! Franchement, elle bosserait pas dans le jeux vidéo, vous l'auriez même pas remarqué cette fille...

----------


## Sekkyumu

Je vois pas ce que l'oeil gauche a de bizarre  ::huh::  .

T'as fumé quoi ?

----------


## John John

> ca y est, je suis dépité...
> ca fait vraiment marrer des gens ça ?


Moi j'aime bien les p'tits calembours sans prétention, ça se laisse lire tout seul.   ::happy2::

----------


## Sim's

Qu'on m'engage un tueur à gage   ::(:

----------


## CoolSpy

> Je vois pas ce que l'oeil gauche a de bizarre  .
> T'as fumé quoi ?


Bein regarde la hauteur des deux yeux, tu vas voir l'oeil gauche est bcp plus haut que l'oeil droit et en plus il a pas la même angle (il est plus horizontal) !

Bon après je connais pas le demoiselle, elle est peut être plein de qualité, super sympa, interessante etc..... mais qu'on vienne pas me dire que c'est un canon de beauté!

----------


## Jolaventur

ma dernière raison de vivre ma vie de geek celib en manque vien de s'éteindre 

qui a une corde?

----------


## henshin

Not bad ! Et puis rien à faire qu'elle soit avec phil Harrison (tiens c'est marrant je le croyait chez big N lui), quand le role du petit ami est pris reste toujours celui de l'amant  :B):  .

Tiens c'est bizarre les 2 photos se ressemblent pas trop. Je la préfère cheveux détachés (comme toujours avec les femmes).

----------


## Crashy

> Ne vous inquiétez pas les gens, il vous en reste une autre de Jade chez Ubi


Sans parler de leur gmbll de putain de grmbl de moteur 3D.  ::sad::

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

Non mais c'est juste relou à la longue.
Dès qu'une femme occupe un poste de relation publique quelqu'il soit, il faut toujours que le débat sur son physique occupe la première place. C'est pas parce que le sexe occupe toutes nos pensés qu'il faut également qu'il occupe toutes nos discussions.

Voilà, mon 1/4h de féminisme du jour.

----------


## Orion

My gode ! je repasse ici et y'a déjà 159 (160) posts ?

Mais c'est Jade Empire ici   ::lol:: 

Bon, ok, il est tard => dodo.

----------


## vectra

> Ou alors ils devraient se trouver une femme... moi j'dis ça ... j'dis rien...



On prend tout... T'as des adresses?

----------


## Hiruma

> alors, histoire de se la jouer aussi "je répond des vérités universelles" ...
> 
> 1. Si une news n'interesse qu'une seule personne sur un site aussi fréquenté, je préfère encore me couper les mains et les donner en pâtures à des manchots que de continuer à m'évertuer à écrire des articles. 
> Il se trouve que cette "greluche" interesse bon nombre de Geek, tant mieux pour eux, ils expriment leur joie. Si cette pisseuse ne me plait pas, pourquoi n'aurais-je pas le droit de manifester mon mécontentement.
> 
> 2. Si j'ai dis cela, c'est parce que j'ai envoyé à l'équipe un mail non sans humour, avec quelques photos pour leur montrer à quel point l'usinage avait été "original".
> J'avais simplement plaisanté avec eux, en leur disant que ce n'était vraiment pas grave, et cela m'avait bien fait sourire de leur manifester malgrès tout, ma joie de recevoir un canard pc même en paté. Je n'ai jamais eue le moindre signe de vie, ni même la moindre blague ou même pas un "Va te ***** ***** on s'en fout de ta vie" ... 
> 
> Voila, j'espère que cette explication te permettra de rebondir pour trouver de nouveaux arguments pour avoir "raison" de nouveau


tu manifestes ton mécontentement en disant que c'est mieux ailleurs...
si tel est le cas, casses toi, on te retiens pas...

----------


## Nono

> 2. Si j'ai dis cela, c'est parce que j'ai envoyé à l'équipe un mail non sans humour, avec quelques photos pour leur montrer à quel point l'usinage avait été "original".
> J'avais simplement plaisanté avec eux, en leur disant que ce n'était vraiment pas grave, et cela m'avait bien fait sourire de leur manifester malgrès tout, ma joie de recevoir un canard pc même en paté. Je n'ai jamais eue le moindre signe de vie, ni même la moindre blague ou même pas un "Va te ***** ***** on s'en fout de ta vie" ...


Sur Joystick, ça aurait été pareil, à la différence près qu'il n'y a même pas un forum communautaire avec des gens près à t'envoyer des bisous :

la preuve :


Sinon, j'ai arrêté Joystick en 1993. J'ai cru comprendre que c'était n'importe quoi maintenant. Je vais en acheter un un de ces quatre pour comparer avec un vieux numéro. Je sens que ça va être passionnant  ::):

----------


## vectra

> Sinon, j'ai arrêté Joystick en 1993. J'ai cru comprendre que c'était n'importe quoi maintenant. Je vais en acheter un un de ces quatre pour comparer avec un vieux numéro. Je sens que ça va être passionnant


On peut pas dire ca... L'équipe qui a repris le journal après le départ des vieux croutons qui fuiyaient le rachat par Future était vraiment pas mal. Mais, avec le départ de Caf, puis d'autres, puis l'arrivée apparemment incontrôlée de nouveaux rédacteurs pas tout-à-fait dans le ton, j'ai du mal à reconnaître mon journal favori. Aux dernières (de mes) nouvelles, ils n'ont toujours pas de rédac-chef...


Ceci dit, quand je l'achète encore, je reconnais qu'il est vraiment pas mal, avec notamment de bonnes enquêtes. Mais le "ton joystick" a plutôt disparu, je trouve, et c'est bien dommage (notamment des notes trop gentilles à quelques jeux bofbof). Enfin, ca s'est p'tet amélioré sur les derniers numéros, je vais en acheter un pour voir...

----------


## Madval

> vous savez, les fantasmes c'est totalement subjectif...
> beaucoup de gens trouve clara morganne top moumoutte alors que je la trouve commune...
> chacun ses goûts quoi...
> 
> par contre je veux bien que tu me dises par ou tu passes parce que dans les rues que j'emprunte, je croise pas beaucoup de meuf style Jade Raymond...


Il a raison, des filles comme ça , on en croise tous les jours dans la rue, enfin moi j'habite Aix, et c'est le défilé de mode toute la journée, et encore, pas le défilé de mode façon anoréxique de merde, nan, de la bonnasse genre 90-60-90.

Donc la Jade, rien d'extraordinaire, même si ça m'empecherais pas de lui manger la chatte, ou de lui mettre paupaul dans la rondelle !

Amis de la poésie, BONSOIR !!!...

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Béh elle est mignonne mais elle fait pas sauter une braguette non plus !   ::rolleyes::   Apres, le Cojac avec qui elle est ne nous regarde aps   ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

> [font=Verdana]
> 2. Si j'ai dis cela, c'est parce que j'ai envoyé à l'équipe un mail non sans humour, avec quelques photos pour leur montrer à quel point l'usinage avait été "original".
> J'avais simplement plaisanté avec eux, en leur disant que ce n'était vraiment pas grave, et cela m'avait bien fait sourire de leur manifester malgrès tout, ma joie de recevoir un canard pc même en paté. Je n'ai jamais eue le moindre signe de vie, ni même la moindre blague ou même pas un "Va te ***** ***** on s'en fout de ta vie" ...



Casque t'avais répondu en te remerciant sans manquer de proposer de te renvoyer un numéro y a, pfioouf, un bail...

Alors soit ça a été paumé dans notre migration de serveur mail au pays de gandi et dans ce cas-là je dépèce Floyd à mon retour de vacances, ou bien on est tombé dans ta boîte à spam.

Essaye de renvoyer un truc à Casque avec qu'il se barre vers sa plage naturiste-boîte à partouze préféré.

----------


## Next

Ouais mais des filles comme ca dans le monde des jeux videos c'est rare. Ca prouve au moins que les amateurs des jv devraient sortir +.

Dans le fond, mieux vaut avoir un job de merde mais stable dans une boite qui prend l'eau et amasser des brouzoufs, plutot qu'un metier enviable, petris d'idealisme et sous payé pour plaire à ce genre de fille.  ::ninja::

----------


## vectra

> Ca prouve au moins que les amateurs des jv devraient sortir +.


Quoi? DEHORS??   ::blink::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> On peut pas dire ca... L'équipe qui a repris le journal après le départ des vieux croutons qui fuiyaient le rachat par Future était vraiment pas mal. Mais, avec le départ de Caf, puis d'autres, puis l'arrivée apparemment incontrôlée de nouveaux rédacteurs pas tout-à-fait dans le ton, j'ai du mal à reconnaître mon journal favori. Aux dernières (de mes) nouvelles, ils n'ont toujours pas de rédac-chef...
> Ceci dit, quand je l'achète encore, je reconnais qu'il est vraiment pas mal, avec notamment de bonnes enquêtes. Mais le "ton joystick" a plutôt disparu, je trouve, et c'est bien dommage (notamment des notes trop gentilles à quelques jeux bofbof). Enfin, ca s'est p'tet amélioré sur les derniers numéros, je vais en acheter un pour voir...


J'en ai acheté un récemment....

Halo 2  7/10   ::w00t::  

Et malgré le paquet de pigistes qui écrivent, j'ai l'impression de toujours lire la même personne. Personne d'ailleurs dénué d'un sens de l'humour compréhensible.
La prochaine fois j'achète Entrevue, au moins y'a de jolies filles qui ne font pas trop regretter l'achat.

----------


## O.Boulon

J'avais pas vu le "gniagnia alors je vais lire Joystick". Mémorable !

Whouahos, essayer de faire du chantage affectif à un magazine de jeu vidéo, si c'est pas le comble du geeko-nerdisme en phase terminale. "Monsieur !" comme dirait ce chti inculte de Couille de Rat.

----------


## vectra

> J'en ai acheté un récemment....
> Halo 2  7/10


Merci monsieur Future...

On sait au moins pourquoi les vieux croûtons ont quitté le bouillon... Enfin, je l'achèterai avant de re-cracher dans la soupe. 

Je dis pas ca d'un ton haineux, hein... Joystick, ca restera mon magazine fétiche (le test des jeux proposés dans l'avion de l'E3: priceless   ::happy2::  ), au moins dans mes souvenirs. Ca doit pas non plus être évident pour les rédacteurs en place qui nous ont habitué à autre chose et qui n'ont pas l'air de se marrer depuis quelques mois   ::sad::

----------


## Hiruma

> les filles en informatique tout court.


ouais hélas  ::): 
travailler qu'entre mecs à force c'est relou  ::(:

----------


## Skiant

Et si on recentrait le débat?



+



=

?




Nan parce que bon on s'éloigne du sujet, quoi.
Faudrait pas qu'une news de cette importance tombe dans le HS total, non plus, faut pas déconay.   ::ninja::

----------


## Drumclem

> Quand elle présente un jeu, tout le monde s'émerveille sur son sourire et ne fait aucun cas de son rire qui cache juste la gêne de voir un garde léviter contre le bon vouloir de la physique. Bien sûr tout cela sur le ton de l'humour, je doute que beaucoup ici jouent aux "galettes saucisses" juste en voyant ses photos ou soient aussi enthousiastes à son égard que ce que leurs textes laissent présager.
> 
> Par contre, maintenant, on en arrive à dire "sérieusement" que c'est une greluche, "pisseuse" et autres qualificatifs valorisants ^^
> 
> Nan vraiment, j'adore ce forum :D


Moi je trouve la demoiselle fort jolie, et avant qu'on m'insulte et qu'on ne me traite de geek en phase de célibat-terminal, je voudrais juste pluzuner à mort sur les paroles du sieur Reguen :

"greluche", "pisseuse" ? à propos d'une nana que vous ne connaissez pas ni ne connaitrez jamais, et dont le seul crime a été d'être mignonne en plus de faire du marketing relativement basique ? J'trouve ça juste inadmissible.  ::mellow::  

Qu'est-ce qu'on dirait si peter molyneux avait des seins ...   ::blink::  

En tout cas la news m'a bien fait rire, continuez les gars. J'achète plus de jeux ni de PCs mais votre prose me fait toujours bien marrer.   ::lol::

----------


## Toxic

> "greluche", "pisseuse" ? à propos d'une nana que vous ne connaissez pas ni ne connaitrez jamais, et dont le seul crime a été d'être mignonne en plus de faire du marketing relativement basique ? J'trouve ça juste inadmissible.  
> 
> Qu'est-ce qu'on dirait si peter molyneux avait des seins ...


Bah on l'a quand même entendu glousser et rigoler comme une gourdasse à l'E3 donc voilà quoi... Et puis greluche et pisseuse c'est pas bien méchant hein.
Quant à Molyneux il s'en prend régulièrement plein la gueule ici, genre c'est un gros naze fumiste sous prétexte qu'il promet toujours plus qu'il ne donne, en comparaison le sourire de J. Raymond lui vaut quand même beaucoup d'indulgence de la part des canards quand on pense qu'elle n'a pour l'instant pas vraiment accompli grand chose dans le monde du jeu vidéo comparé à lui.

----------


## Skiant

> Bah on l'a quand même entendu glousser et rigoler comme une gourdasse à l'E3 donc voilà quoi...


Oh yeah. Prochaine fois qu'une nana que je ne connais absolument pas glousse, je sais que c'est une gourdasse!   ::w00t::  





Nan mais bon, sans dec. Elle fait son taf, et en prime elle est pas moche. Si elle avait ressemblé à Maïté, et qu'elle aurait gloussé de la même façon, tout le monde n'en aurait eu rien à foutre parce qu'elle n'aurait pas été aussi médiatisée, et il y a même de fortes chances que si elle avait pesé 60 kilos de plus, on n'en aurait même jamais entendu parler.

Donc elle est (à mon goût) plutôt mignonne. Cool.
Donc elle glousse niaisement. SWAT.

De là à émettre un jugement de valeur sur ses capacités ou autres... vala quoi. On la laisse faire son taf, comme tout le monde; et pis stou.

----------


## Toxic

> Oh yeah. Prochaine fois qu'une nana que je ne connais absolument pas glousse, je sais que c'est une gourdasse!   
> 
> Nan mais bon, sans dec. Elle fait son taf, et en prime elle est pas moche. Si elle avait ressemblé à Maïté, et qu'elle aurait gloussé de la même façon, tout le monde n'en aurait eu rien à foutre parce qu'elle n'aurait pas été aussi médiatisée, et il y a même de fortes chances que si elle avait pesé 60 kilos de plus, on n'en aurait même jamais entendu parler.
> 
> Donc elle est (à mon goût) plutôt mignonne. Cool.
> Donc elle glousse niaisement. SWAT.
> 
> De là à émettre un jugement de valeur sur ses capacités ou autres... vala quoi. On la laisse faire son taf, comme tout le monde; et pis stou.


J'ai dit qu'elle gloussait COMME une gourdasse, ce qui est un fait, après, si ça se trouve c'est pas une gourdasse, hein, va savoir.
Mais dans la mesure où elle accepte d'être sur-médiatisée grâce à son physique, y a rien d'étonnant ni de choquant à ce qu'elle subisse des jugements à l'emporte-pièce basés sur son image publique. Au bout du compte, on ne connait que ça, d'elle : un joli sourire, des gloussements. Si elle n'était pas mignonne tout le monde serait là à démolir Assassin's Creed pour ses invraisemblances, ses bugs, son côté repompe de Prince of Persia. Mais comme elle est mignonne, oh ben laissons-là faire son travail tranquille la pauvre !
Est-ce qu'elle fait bien son travail ? On n'en sait rien. Son cv est pas franchement impressionnant (productrice des Sims Online, ouah, trop fort, arriver à faire un bide avec une licence vendeuse comme celle-ci, ça donne une idée de ses capacités) et on ne sait pas si concrètement, elle fait son travail, ou si Ubi l'a juste recrutée pour booster la popularité de sa nouvelle licence et lui a dit "laisse l'équipe faire son boulot, on t'enverra sourire aux caméras quand il faudra". On n'en sait rien, et lui accorder le bénéfice du doute parce qu'elle est mignonne n'est pas mieux que la railler parce qu'elle glousse sottement.

----------


## jeanba

Et si Peter Molyneux changeait de sexe ?

Concernant Jade, comme disait je sais plus qui :
"Hommes et femmes seront égaux lorsqu'on nommera une femme incompétente à un poste de responsabilités"
On saura peut être bientôt si hommes et femmes sont égaux dans le monde du jeu vidéo ?

----------


## sebnec

En tout cas, messieurs (parce que bon, s'il y avait des mesdames ici, ça se saurait), je pense qu'elle n'a pas le même pouvoir de séduction sur Miyamoto, à en voir sa mine au cours de la présentation d'Assassin's creed!

----------

